# ridiculous requests



## panda

guest orders a bowl of soup, moments later server returns asking for it to be reheated because they now want it to go. what da funk?

share some head scratching requests you've experienced.


----------



## knyfeknerd

(a long time ago in a Mexican restaurant far, far away)

ALL cheese chimichanga topped with conqueso..................
..............but I'll have a Diet Coke, I'm watching my weight.


----------



## JohnnyChance

I always love when you get the red ink that says "onion allergy" or whatever, then you tell the server there is already onion in x, y or z. They come back and say, "they said that was okay, just no EXTRA onion". Oh, so you are only allergic to EXTRA onion? Got it.

My most ridiculous ever was someone who wanted their entire meal (a salmon entree) put in a blender so they could drink/slurp it. They were elderly or injured or something...but geez.


----------



## greasedbullet

There is the ever popular well done steak with a little pink, and the even more popular Medium rare with no pink. 

Egg white omelets with extra bacon, but no oil because that would be unhealthy. 

"Is the cold water salmon local?" "No ma'am we are in the mountains and cold water doesn't exist in the south."

"Why does this chicken have a bone in it?" "Because chickens have bones sir."

And my all time favorite:
"Do you catch the trout yourself?" "...No."


----------



## labor of love

"is the fish of the day really fishy?" not a request, but a rather annoying question. sometimes guest will ask for a rare/med rare steak that isnt bloody.


----------



## knyfeknerd

The whole gluten-free thing is totally out of hand.
The thing is, we take food allergies seriously. So don't tell us you're allergic to something when you really aren't. Getting all new mise, cutting boards, putting pots of clean oil on the range to cook your "gluten allergy" fries. It screws us up. We're happy to accommodate, but don't lie about it.


----------



## Von blewitt

I was working at a place that served a 14 course degustation only, there were always dietary requests, not usually a big deal, one night we had a customer who was vegetarian, no dairy, no sugar, no high fructose fruits, and no mushrooms, tomatoes or capsicums, onions or garlic. 14 Courses!!!


----------



## sachem allison

I get this every brunch, "I'm on a diet can I have a 6 egg white omelet with cheddar, swiss, bacon and ham? make the bacon extra crispy and may I have a side of hollandaise with that and some white toast, no fresh fruit. Oh yes and I'll have the unlimited mimosas please. Oh, is it okay if I also get the bloody mary's with that, They are practically the same thing, right?"


----------



## ThEoRy

Creme brulee. To go.


----------



## sachem allison

yep


----------



## apicius9

ThEoRy said:


> Creme brulee. To go.



I would give them the creme brulee for free. Just charge them $17.50 for the ramekin and $39.95 for the blow torch...

Stefan


----------



## mametaro

Fried california rolls. Sorry we don't make california rolls. Can we have one fried then?
Soy, wheat, vinegar "allergy" or "I don't like fish on rice" in a sushi place.


----------



## JohnnyChance

ThEoRy said:


> Creme brulee. To go.



We give them the dish and ask them to bring it back. Most do.


----------



## Crothcipt

Turkey sandwich sub ham, hold the bacon cause they are allergic.

Got a request for a pizza not to have oregano, because of allergy.(we put some on the top and in sauce, mixed with cheese) They then can't have pizza then we put oregano in the sauce. Waitress comes back "They said that's ok".


----------



## chefcomesback

3 day long conference in the hotel , one delegate was RAW VEGAN !!!!! 3 day long including breakfast , coffee breaks , lunches ,3 course dinner one night, 7 course degustation dinner another night all frigggin RAW VEGAN... I had really bad ideas of her final dessert which I would have fired for doing it..


----------



## Nmko

my worst request that comes to mind is: Lasagne but could you remove the beef... 

And everywhere ive worked that serves occy people ask if its "still alive?" ... I've had waitstaff come in asking on their behalf... 

- Had a gluten free, dairy free, vegetrian with stomach ulcers and an intolerance for just about everything on the entire restaurant, hotel - room service and bar/tapas menu, during a 3 course alternate drop...

Sent out an apple (unsliced) and some random nuts i found in the dry store from before i started and told the waitress not to return to her...

She wrote the nastiest write up on her local foodie website/blog... LOL


----------



## tripleq

I don't know if this falls under the category of ridiculous request or ridiculous story but I'll share it. When I was putting myself through school I worked in a hotel kitchen but used to grab all the extra hours I could filling in here and there and one night I found myself working the bar in the hotel lobby. An elderly couple walked in and sat down at a table so I went over and asked them what they would like to drink. The woman said rum and coke and the man said gin-ginger ale. Minutes later I returned to the table, served them their drinks and started to make my way back to the bar but before I made it half way back the woman called me back to the table. When I arrived at the table she pointed to her husband's drink and whispered 'there's alcohol in his drink' to which I responded 'yes miss, he asked for a gin-ginger ale'. Looking a little uncomfortable she responded 'I know but he stutters'.


----------



## erikz

tripleq said:


> I don't know if this falls under the category of ridiculous request or ridiculous story but I'll share it. When I was putting myself through school I worked in a hotel kitchen but used to grab all the extra hours I could filling in here and there and one night I found myself working the bar in the hotel lobby. An elderly couple walked in and sat down at a table so I went over and asked them what they would like to drink. The woman said rum and coke and the man said gin-ginger ale. Minutes later I returned to the table, served them their drinks and started to make my way back to the bar but before I made it half way back the woman called me back to the table. When I arrived at the table she pointed to her husband's drink and whispered 'there's alcohol in his drink' to which I responded 'yes miss, he asked for a gin-ginger ale'. Looking a little uncomfortable she responded 'I know but he stutters'.


Lol, is this a joke or did this really happen? Sounds almost to good to be true


----------



## mr drinky

panda said:


> guest orders a bowl of soup, moments later server returns asking for it to be reheated because they now want it to go. what da funk?
> 
> share some head scratching requests you've experienced.



I have to admit that I did this once when my wife was pregnant. She got a wave of morning sickness right as the food was coming out. We had to make a hasty exit and asked for everything (including soup) to go. Sorry. 

k.


----------



## jgraeff

knyfeknerd said:


> The whole gluten-free thing is totally out of hand.
> The thing is, we take food allergies seriously. So don't tell us you're allergic to something when you really aren't. Getting all new mise, cutting boards, putting pots of clean oil on the range to cook your "gluten allergy" fries. It screws us up. We're happy to accommodate, but don't lie about it.



i agree but disagree. I thought the same until I as well have a gluten intolerance. I use to and still hate gluten free people who show up without notice and expect a whole meal catered to them. People who are truly gluten free will typically call ahead or know what they can have. And the ones who bring cards with what they can't have you know are truly allergic.

but i have to tell you if i eat too much gluten i will feel like **** for up to a week, glad i finally figured it out because it sucks. 

but we have these people who come in literally every single night and sit at the bar. They refuse to order off the menu, and the Maitre D' allows them to get away with it as well as the owners. Every night is some concoction of food and special sauce. Then about a minute before we close his wife will order something special.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Working in a butcher shop I had a customer want a pork tenderloin but demand it was the size of a beef tenderloin.


----------



## Chef Niloc

JohnnyChance said:


> I always love when you get the red ink that says "onion allergy" or whatever, then you tell the server there is already onion in x, y or z. They come back and say, "they said that was okay, just no EXTRA onion". Oh, so you are only allergic to EXTRA onion? Got it.
> 
> My most ridiculous ever was someone who wanted their entire meal (a salmon entree) put in a blender so they could drink/slurp it. They were elderly or injured or something...but geez.



Wow, Crazzy thing is every time I see or get asked this type of question that's the first thing that pops into my head. The GM came back and asked me to blend up a MR filet with potato and lots of ketchup I thought he was joking. I actually said "you're kidding me right"? He then said no I'm not kidding it's for a paraplegic kid, kind of made me feel like a dick. Still to this day I feel kind of bad that it's the 1st thing that pops into my head.

The other story that sticks out in my head is sad but also has to do with some one that is truly ill. A mother use to come in every Sunday with her son, 35 or so year old that lived in a special needs facility, his mother took him out on the weekends. But the two of them needed a table for 5 set ( just two of them mind you). First PITA is having to stash a chair, because there could be only 5! All 5 places needed to be set and served water and bread. Nothing could be taken away from the table before they were all done, so we would wind up with a table stacked up with 15-20 plates, 7+ glasses, silverware condiments in monkey dishes etc, all this for a two top who's check came yo about $30 or so. They stopped coming in after a Incident (Not their first incident, few funny story's about this Mother son act") a new girl went to pre bus the table (don't know if she was warned ahead of time and forgot, or just just didn't know) and "Davad" screams and throws his glass at her. She falls with the whole stack a plates broken glass every were and he continues to "attack" her by throwing thins at her while she's on the ground. "Special needs" or not it was kind of crazy that everyone just stood there and watch this going on, in other words no one tried to stop him or help her. I came out and put the guy into a sleeper hold, GM got pissed at me...funny he also got pissed at me again when the new waitresses medical bills came in with workman's comp, sometimes you just can't win.


----------



## Chuckles

There is a classy way to make special requests and there is a d-bag way to make them. I think it makes a difference. Although, in the kitchen you only hear about it from the server so you never know the real story. I wish more servers would ask follow up questions. I think they make up the details or just claim it is a more severe allergy than it is just so they can get on with their night. 

Friday and Saturday night at my job are amateur nights to be sure. Most of what I do those nights is translate special orders into something that will make sense to a busy cook. Gotta keep telling myself that raw vegans are not expecting the food to have much 'flavor' and that while sea bass with butter sauce served over spaghetti with red sauce sounds atrocious to me the guy's $35 for the dish pays for two hours of sauté cook.


Can I substitute grilled asparagus for the fried parsley garnish?


----------



## Chuckles

I did puréed sea bass for Lady Bird Johnson when I was in Texas. Super classy family was happy to do it. The fact that there were three huge and armed secret service agents sitting quietly at the next table helped keep the temper down.


----------



## panda

oh yeah, drives me up the wall when people try to substitute a single ingredient let alone a @#$#[email protected]#[email protected]#$ garnish for entire side orders.

mr dinky, it's fine, it's the asking to be heated up again prior to putting it in to-go container part that's bonkers.


----------



## Crothcipt

JohnnyChance said:


> My most ridiculous ever was someone who wanted their entire meal (a salmon entree) put in a blender so they could drink/slurp it. They were elderly or injured or something...but geez.



Had this request for a gumbo we served. Found out that the guy loved our gumbo, had his jaw wired shut from a car accident. Just getting out of the hospital first meal out he wanted gumbo. Never had a problem with it for the next 2 mo. he came in.


----------



## Hbeernink

knyfeknerd said:


> The whole gluten-free thing is totally out of hand.
> The thing is, we take food allergies seriously. So don't tell us you're allergic to something when you really aren't. Getting all new mise, cutting boards, putting pots of clean oil on the range to cook your "gluten allergy" fries. It screws us up. We're happy to accommodate, but don't lie about it.



+1 that. I think I live in a gluten-free town these days, it's that bad here. I'm hearing stories daily about how a parent getting their kid off gluten has prevented them from getting colds, flu, cured rickets, healed broken bones, and eased the pain of shin splints. 

seriously


----------



## mkriggen

knyfeknerd said:


> (a long time ago in a Mexican restaurant far, far away)
> 
> ALL cheese chimichanga topped with conqueso..................
> ..............but I'll have a Diet Coke, I'm watching my weight.



:rofl2: ...and do you have "light" sour cream to go with that?

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## mkriggen

JohnnyChance said:


> My most ridiculous ever was someone who wanted their entire meal (a salmon entree) put in a blender so they could drink/slurp it. They were elderly or injured or something...but geez.



http://www.hulu.com/watch/19046

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## brainsausage

About two weeks after opening the BBQ, this guy walks in the door around noontime and asks if we're open (the hours are clearly listed on the front door, and there's a sandwich board on the sidewalk sating said hours as well)

I reply: "Sorry sir, we're not open until 5."

To which he says(in a mildly annoyed voice): "Well, can I just get a pound of pork to go then?!"

:eyebrow::slaphead:


----------



## panda

So many geniuses in ptown..


----------



## labor of love

jgraeff said:


> i agree but disagree. I thought the same until I as well have a gluten intolerance. I use to and still hate gluten free people who show up without notice and expect a whole meal catered to them. People who are truly gluten free will typically call ahead or know what they can have. And the ones who bring cards with what they can't have you know are truly allergic.
> 
> but i have to tell you if i eat too much gluten i will feel like **** for up to a week, glad i finally figured it out because it sucks.
> 
> but we have these people who come in literally every single night and sit at the bar. They refuse to order off the menu, and the Maitre D' allows them to get away with it as well as the owners. Every night is some concoction of food and special sauce. Then about a minute before we close his wife will order something special.


people that fake gluten allegies are lame. that being said, im pretty convinced that there definitely health benefits to reducing your gluten consumption, and i do try to do just that whenever i can.


----------



## panda

a new one for me today: (american restaurant), someone asks for fried rice with teriyaki sauce. there is no rice or teriyaki sauce anywhere on the menu btw.


----------



## erikz

Charge them 35$ and just get some takeaway at the back door of the kitchen


----------



## WiscoNole

36 oz. Porterhouse for two...requested the strip side half M, half MW, and filet side half MR, half M

you can't make this stuff up


----------



## quantumcloud509

JohnnyChance said:


> I always love when you get the red ink that says "onion allergy" or whatever, then you tell the server there is already onion in x, y or z. They come back and say, "they said that was okay, just no EXTRA onion". Oh, so you are only allergic to EXTRA onion? Got it.
> 
> My most ridiculous ever was someone who wanted their entire meal (a salmon entree) put in a blender so they could drink/slurp it. They were elderly or injured or something...but geez.



gross dude!


----------



## quantumcloud509

knyfeknerd said:


> The whole gluten-free thing is totally out of hand.
> The thing is, we take food allergies seriously. So don't tell us you're allergic to something when you really aren't. Getting all new mise, cutting boards, putting pots of clean oil on the range to cook your "gluten allergy" fries. It screws us up. We're happy to accommodate, but don't lie about it.



Gaaawd most disrespectful people ever. Im sorry if youre gluten free for real, but Im sick of this S&^* and the whiny snobby attitudes. 



Von blewitt said:


> I was working at a place that served a 14 course degustation only, there were always dietary requests, not usually a big deal, one night we had a customer who was vegetarian, no dairy, no sugar, no high fructose fruits, and no mushrooms, tomatoes or capsicums, onions or garlic. 14 Courses!!!



Happens all too often. What the hell did you come here for lady? You want a boiled potato or something? 14 ways...


----------



## mkriggen

WiscoNole said:


> 36 oz. Porterhouse for two...requested the strip side half M, half MW, and filet side half MR, half M
> 
> you can't make this stuff up



Gentlemen, in the spirit of the OP, I think we have a WINNER! :hatsoff:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## panda

what was your response?


----------



## ohbewon

I love the vegan 10 course tasting menu, without notice. Someone may have already said that though.


----------



## Geo87

The dietary debacle .... I am in two minds. 
I respect people with REAL food allergys and dietary requirements . 
I love cooking for them (with plenty of notice) and supprising them with inventive stuff, not the boring easy options they usually get. 
However.... I $&#%n hate supprize dietary requirements and allergies that disappear at the site of delicious pastry work. 
Functions are the worst , supposed gluten / dairy free refusing to eat their specialy catered painstakingly prepared meal as they want the lemon curd tart... Ahh hh!

So far my favourite wierd requests have all been from lighter lunch menus: 

Club sandwhich: no bread 
"There are a few gluten free options on the menu, we also have gluten free bread if you would prefer"
Answer :" no, club sandwhich ingredients only no bread, arranged nicely"

Wagu burger - no fries side salad instead as they don't want to much fat intake ...  
Wagu burger - no meat , or salad just bun and sauce 

House salad - no dressing, no salt , they didn't want almost all of the ingredients.
The end result was literally a bowl of raw baby spinach and blanched green beans, 
They complained it was bland.... 

This is a side note but Anyone notice with degustation ,( i used work where you cant get it after 8 on sundays as its a 3-4 hour thing)
There is always one table that gets the Dego right on the cutoff. leaving 15 very upset kitchen crew who could almost taste after work knockoffs. Luckily I had the first three courses. Pastry would have to wait hours for two people.


----------



## JohnnyChance

We had someone the other night who wanted to remove the rice from their entree and substitute roasted bone marrow instead.


----------



## EdipisReks

JohnnyChance said:


> We had someone the other night who wanted to remove the rice from their entree and substitute roasted bone marrow instead.



wut.


----------



## ThEoRy

Expo: "Walking in: Medium Bacon Cheeseburger,86 Burger, 86 Bacon, 86 LTO, 86 Bun sub White Bread toasted."

Me: "It's a ******* Grilled Cheese!!"

Expo: "Oh, walking in a ******* grilled cheese sandwich."


----------



## Chuckles

^^^^
I kind of want to frame this post for my pass. :lol2:


----------



## Farrant

Working a large banqueting event, set menu, dessert was cheesecake. 

'Oh, could I have something instead of the cheesecake? I'm allergic to it.'

'Sorry, we have nothing else to offer you, other than a fruit salad.'

'Oh never mind, I'll have the cheesecake then.'

And another;

Guest had ordered a Cesar salad, and then rejected it on the basis it contained anchovies and she was allergic to anchovies. So she ordered a salad with dressing containing anchovies, and then claimed she was allergic to anchovies. I do not have time for these people.


----------



## panda

i don't think it's common knowledge that caesar dressing contains anchovies, i bet a lot of people would not order if they knew even though they actually like the dressing because mental stigma is difficult to overcome, especially for stupid people.


----------



## Farrant

panda said:


> i don't think it's common knowledge that caesar dressing contains anchovies, i bet a lot of people would not order if they knew even though they actually like the dressing because mental stigma is difficult to overcome, especially for stupid people.



Agreed, most people wouldn't know that Cesar dressing contains anchovies, if I was allergic to anchovies I would take a bit more interest in what does contain anchovies.


----------



## kpeddie2010

knyfeknerd said:


> The whole gluten-free thing is totally out of hand.
> The thing is, we take food allergies seriously. So don't tell us you're allergic to something when you really aren't. Getting all new mise, cutting boards, putting pots of clean oil on the range to cook your "gluten allergy" fries. It screws us up. We're happy to accommodate, but don't lie about it.





Lol this sounds like my day everyday. I get worst allergy request ever. One family. Asked for onion, alcohol, mushroom, salt, garlic, pepper, dairy, egg, gluten, shellfish , citric acid allergy And they had to be very very Vip. And there were 11 of them. Damn Disney why do u have to harbor so many millionaires to come to my restaurant on a weekly basis..
Oh and they did not liked to food cooked raw if possible. 

Wtfffffffff

Ended up making vegan lasagna, watermelon ceviche, salads galore , sorbets as dressing for salads cuz they didn't want too much vinegar and they ate at my restaurant 6 days in a row I ran out of ideas in so quickly jezzzzzzzz


----------



## Crothcipt

you prob. was the only place that catered to what they asked for.


----------



## The Edge

When I used to cook, one request was for a raw burger patty thrown on a bun. Next was a lady wanting her burger well done, though it was already a charcoal briquet by the third time she sent it back, claiming to still see pink...


----------



## brainsausage

'Can I get it medium rare but warm all the way through?'


----------



## Crothcipt

so you microwaved it?


----------



## panda

medium, no pink. extra well done, but not dry.


----------



## jared08

Not the most ridiculous, but I always laugh when I look back.




[/IMG]


----------



## shaneg

A lot of the above requests are from people who have a a crap experience before.
Pink/MR no blood is from an unrested steak, cooked then put on a plate when you cut it blood/juice pours out.

Allergies are big here too, ive recently gone 99% gluten free, I cook Thai food so no flour is used except our spring roll pastry, ive changed to the Megachef Soy and Oyster sauces which have a celiac approval.

Vegetarians I don't really do much for tbh, almost everything has fish sauce or shrimp paste in it somewhere, our tofu dishes have fish sauce in them etc. Thais don't do vegetarian really, I have 2 thai chefs working for me, they are still baffled at these weird white people allergies and only eating vegies.

Such as tonight, a lady asked if she could have a vegetarian red curry laksa with tofu instead of the beef brisket, I said no to the waitress, as there is shrimp paste in the curry paste, she came back and said its ok.
When I fry my paste I add dried shrimp also, it gives a nice flavour, waitress came back and said the lady complained that there was shrimp in it...
So you're ok with fermented shrimp ground into a paste in your sauce, but not shrimp?!?!

Lately ive been holding out on changing things until they give in and confess its b.s, the real allergy sufferers will bring a card out and then I'm happy to oblige.
We get coriander 'allergies' I just tell them everything has ground coriander seeds, but they're only allergic to the leaf now.
I usually tell them too bad, pick it out yourself.
Chilie allergy, everything literally has chilli in it, oh its only a mild allergy now?
Garlic allergy, all sauces start with pounded garlic, oh, just no extra garlic, got it.

All our dishes are sharing plates and food comes 'as its ready' or when I decide, so we don't flood the table with too much at once.


Maybe ive turned into a grumpy bastard, but I decline any menu alterations or special requests, special menu just for them, my wait staff are pretty good and know a lot of what goes into things so can take care of a lot of weird questions


----------



## kpeddie2010

Last night was hilarious. Mom tells server her kid wants gluten free pizza no tomato sauce no cheese only pepperoni but doesn't want the pepperoni cooked. So comes in and tells chef the request and he laughs and tells the hot app guy gluten free pizza no sauce no cheese only pepperoni. Hot app guy looks at me like how do I do that. I tell him to go make gluten free toast. And put pepperoni on it. Mom sends a note to the cooks. My kid loved the pizza we will come back again. Thank you very much. Lol 18 dollars for toast and pepperoni gotta leave it up to a resort to charge that much for two peices of toast and ten small slices of pepperoni.


----------



## RGNY

i was lucky enough to work for a miserable owner in an Italian dive...

"i need garlic bread with margarine instead of butter."

"we don't have margarine."

"but, but...."

"pack a lunch."


----------



## ontheDL

Chopped salad, everything on the side.

I also love requests to split a poached/sunny side egg. Classic.


----------



## jgraeff

Got a new one last night. Filet cut 1/3 by 2/3 1/3 cooked medium well. 2/3 cooked medium rate to medium. Everything on the side and the 1/3 sliced.


----------



## sachem allison

i also got one today. we offer a chicken and brie sandwich at our restaurant it consists of grilled chicken breast, brie, roasted red peppers, Thai style honey mustard sauce and baby arugula tossed in our apple cider vinaigrette on a baguette . The ticket came in chicken and brie sandwich hold the honey mustard, brie, roasted red peppers, sub romaine for arugula, add tomatoes and mayo, no chicken sub turkey and change the baguette to a burger bun. I wouldn't have gotten upset if it wasn't for the fact that we don't even have a turkey sandwich on the menu and the server has worked there for three years and knows that. Well, that and we were in the middle of brunch and don't even offer that menu. Her response, "Can't you send someone to the store to buy some turkey? I already told her you would do it." I marched her to the table and made her explain to the customer why Chef was glaring at her . They were very understanding and ordered the eggs Benedict and peach french toast instead.


----------



## ThEoRy

Last night my server Michael comes to the back and says, "Chef, I know we're cutting it close since 2013 is coming to an end but I think we have a winner for the dumbest question of the year. This idiot at table 47 just asked me, 'can you ask the chef if he could make me a veal osso bucco?'" 

I suggested the Braised Short Ribs with creamy Polenta.


----------



## Mrmnms

Sure , have him wait while I break down this leg of veal.


ThEoRy said:


> Last night my server Michael comes to the back and says, "Chef, I know we're cutting it close since 2013 is coming to an end but I think we have a winner for the dumbest question of the year. This idiot at table 47 just asked me, 'can you ask the chef if he could make me a veal osso bucco?'"
> 
> I suggested the Braised Short Ribs with creamy Polenta.


----------



## panda

i would rather turn away a customer who refuses to order off the menu..
imagine the response you would get if you walk into a chinese restaurant, ask for shrimp fried rice, sub quinoa for rice, no oil, crawfish instead of shrimp. 

every time i get off menu modifiers i just want to smack both the server and the guest with a dirty spatula.


----------



## eshua

If customers are conciliatory and compromising its better to humor them. Its the ones who ask for off menu items AND complain about the menu in my dinning room for an hour. 

Last night I got a "well done" on braised pork shoulder with white beans. -- Beacuse "last time I ordered it, we got one that was medium rare." --- Pretty sure after a five hour braise, I've never accidentally served one mid-rare.


----------



## ecchef

I get that "well done" crap all the time on everything from shrimp to French toast, then have to hear the server tell me the customer was bitching about the food being 'tough'. Guess we'll just have to comp 'em some well done ice cream then, eh?


----------



## jbl

ecchef said:


> That's cold scrambled eggs... Nice. Just what they deserve


----------



## jbl

I once got a check on for a lamb breast, cured sea trout and milk risotto which i garnished with jamon iberico as usual. When the plates came back clean the waitress said 'I don't know why you bothered garnishing the risotto, it was for that couple's Labrador'. That Iberian pig turned in its grave. Dog risotto. Career low point


----------



## JohnnyChance

jbl said:


> I once got a check on for a lamb breast, cured sea trout and milk risotto which i garnished with jamon iberico as usual. When the plates came back clean the waitress said 'I don't know why you bothered garnishing the risotto, it was for that couple's Labrador'. That Iberian pig turned in its grave. Dog risotto. Career low point



Don't tell tkern that...


----------



## JKerr

My last job was at a restaurant predominately known for seafood. Every Thursday we'd do degustation only; occasionally we might use beef or pork or truffles etc if we were approached but 9 out of 10 times it'd be seafood and at every one we'd have a few people who were allergic. Sometimes they'd only inform us on the day.

Obviously in the industry you do your best to avoid cross-contamination, be over cautious with storage and handling of allergens and whatnot and thankfully I've never worked anywhere where an allergic reaction as occurred. But it still scare me something awful when I hear "nut allergy" or "seafood allergy", so when someone rocks up to a 9 course mudcrab degustation with a crustacean allergy, it kinda puts you on edge. If they are truly allergic, why would you even bother risking it?


----------



## Chuckles

On New Years Eve an epi pen made an appearance at my restaurant. They had a hazelnut allergy. They requested the Hazelnut Cremosa. Then they literally ate a couple of candied hazelnuts. And they had an allergic reaction. Imagine that.


----------



## panda

back in the day natural selection would have run its course.


----------



## Chef Andy

Few years ago I had someone order a club sandwich on brown bread, but the middle slice of bread white. About a year after that I had someone ask me to pick the minced carrots out of a rice pilaf. I said no to that one, unless they wanted to wait for me to make a new batch, which they didn't.


----------



## shaneg

Last night had a table send back our Pickled Bean Sprout salad, they weren't aware that it was a 'salad' and said they can't eat raw bean sprouts.... And requested it be cooked, because they can eat them cooked apparently.


----------



## greasedbullet

Had a server that had 4 tickets in a row that every dish had a special instruct on it, and the very next ticket he put in had a side of broccoli-sub collard greens on it.

... Dude. Put in a side of collard greens.


----------



## Crothcipt

had a server ask today if we still had mashed potatoes. We haven't had that for 3 months, when the menu changed.


----------



## brainsausage

Server at brunch tries to order fries. We've never had fries. So their response is: 'Well how about a baked potato?' 

Never had a baked potato at brunch either. 

86'd the server.


----------



## DevinT

brainsausage said:


> Server at brunch tries to order fries. We've never had fries. So their response is: 'Well how about a baked potato?'
> 
> Never had a baked potato at brunch either.
> 
> 86'd the server.



Tater salad?


----------



## JanusInTheGarden

Pittsburgh Well Done Filet.


----------



## Chef Andy

JanusInTheGarden said:


> Pittsburgh Well Done Filet.



Hahaha that's a good one. I'd have cooked that right on a burner on the range till it was black.


----------



## apicius9

brainsausage said:


> 86'd the server.



Doesn't 86'ed mean you killed him? Isn't that a bit harsh? :scratchhead:

Stefan


----------



## brainsausage

Not considering the offense.


----------



## apicius9

??? Sorry, should have been clearer - what does 86'd mean? I always thought it meant killing someone. Non-native speaker who wants to learn. And was I offensive? Don't know how but sorry if I was.

Stefan


----------



## greasedbullet

86 in restaurant terms (as far as I know) means you are out of something and are in-able to make more. So if someone says "We are 86 Fried rice" That means that you are out of one of the key ingredients for making fried rice (IE Rice, eggs, oil, fire) and cannot replace it during this shift. 

So when you say a server has been 86'd that means they were gotten rid of, and hopefully killed.


----------



## Salty dog

That I laughed at.


----------



## ecchef

Chef Andy said:


> Hahaha that's a good one. I'd have cooked that right on a burner on the range till it was black.



Yup!


----------



## brainsausage

apicius9 said:


> ??? Sorry, should have been clearer - what does 86'd mean? I always thought it meant killing someone. Non-native speaker who wants to learn. And was I offensive? Don't know how but sorry if I was.
> 
> Stefan



Sorry Stefan, I was speaking off the cuff. Like greasedbullet said, she was fired. And it wasn't the first, or second offense.


----------



## panda

what was the offense??


----------



## quantumcloud509

1. Not knowing what the restaurant served. 
2. Being annoying.


----------



## brainsausage

Yup.


----------



## ShaggySean

Had a vegan turn down the veg option cause it had dairy and ordered swordfish instead


----------



## Rtabeek

"Salmon - medium - cooked through". 
"Wagyu - medium - no pink"


----------



## brainsausage

Rtabeek said:


> "Salmon - medium - cooked through".
> "Wagyu - medium - no pink"



Steak mid rare, hot in the middle.


----------



## Geo87

brainsausage said:


> Steak mid rare, hot in the middle.


Lol w t f do you say to that?


----------



## brainsausage

I've come to realize that most people have no clue w t f temp to order steak. They just echo the person next to them, or whatever they heard on tv. I just served it medium and they loved it. Out of the hundreds of hangers I served one year(and hangers are a BI*** to temp for those who don't know), I had one sent back over, and two sent back under. The over was barely, but it was a 12 steak(fully composed, multiple element, and plated from my station) pickup, and I gambled. The two that were under, were effing SPOT ON by the book mid rares I rotated those suckers constantly. The entire line groaned at both viewings of the returned 'under' plates. Soul crushing.


----------



## rami_m

Hi guys. 

Just a different perspective here. I am eastern orthodox Christian. And we have some interesting dietary requirements. Ie.

Some times of the year = vegan ( no animal products whatsoever)
Other times of the year = the above with fish allowed. 
The rest of the year we can eat whatever. 

Now some of us me included are not so strict. ( I don't have the time or inclination to bake dairy free bread or whatever). So the rule of thumb is if it's not visible don't worry about it too much. Some ground shrimp in the sauce should be fine.) but big chunks are a no no. So how do I order in a restaurant. Btw I don't agree with the allergy thing either that's too stupid anyway. Not to mention it defeat the purpose of the fast anyway.


----------



## cookinstuff

I got a lamb, medium no pink today, gotta love customers. 

Rami, call a restaurant to make your reso, see if they accomodate vegan's. Some restaurants can be extremely difficult, while some can be very helpful as well, some will just downright tell you no if your vegan or celiac (most tasting places). Having a look at online menus can help you weed out places that you might possibly not want to eat at, if places are meat/seafood centric, they will probably not put together something super great, but if they have alot of vegetarian options you can fare alot better than a salad.

If you tell them you are a vegetarian, you could possibly be getting dairy thrown into your food without knowing it, so don't just go by the menu, let them know you are vegan and you should be great, but just going to a restaurant that has no idea you are coming and asking for a quinoa whatever at 7pm on Friday might get you skewered. 

Just make a reservation is my best advice for people with serious dietary needs, and state it with the person on the phone, and just hope they aren't yes manning you into their restaurant, sometimes a person on the phone might ******** you, they are front of the house after all :rofl2: Ya, we got vegan everything! Meanwhile the cooks are overhearing this nonsense on the phone, thinking, can't wait for this table tonight. Have fun, and just to let you know we never mind making something special for a vegan if they call, because honestly when it happens during the rush, we can throw together something pretty damn good and tasty, but with proper notice, you can get yourself something special.


----------



## rami_m

Good advice. I find myself doing that most days anyway. It's only polite.


----------



## Von blewitt

We got to the point where we ask every reservation if they have any dietary requirements. It helps alot, we have a very limited menu, and have very little produce "lying around" so it can be difficult to put something together on the fly. If we have notice we will do whatever we can to accommodate any dietary needs.


----------



## apicius9

That almost sounds like common sense, and I am not sure how much of that is still left in the US population. Might get in the way of sueing someone...

Stefan


----------



## rami_m

Von blewitt said:


> We got to the point where we ask every reservation if they have any dietary requirements. It helps alot, we have a very limited menu, and have very little produce "lying around" so it can be difficult to put something together on the fly. If we have notice we will do whatever we can to accommodate any dietary needs.



Really ? I thought that was just in the USA. Us Aussies have more sense than that.


----------



## chefcomesback

rami_m said:


> Really ? I thought that was just in the USA. Us Aussies have more sense than that.



I haven't had to deal with this much of fake allergies or preferences in US , like the vegetarians who just eat the fish despite the vegetarian tasting menu you prepped just for them or cucumber peel allergy ,but I had more ridiculous requests that I had to accommodate in US , at least here I get to say NO lot more easier and more often and without getting into trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## rami_m

You know. I love my food. Just never Thought about how much **** you guys deal with. So please consider my thanks . Now we return to your scheduled programming.


----------



## panda

cucumber peel? that's a new one..


----------



## chefcomesback

panda said:


> cucumber peel? that's a new one..



Yes , it was quoted "when the cucumber is chopped up it is fine but if not peeled it will cause an irritation " seriously? 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## daveb

How about: "Bearnaise without the tarragon" Hollandaise? "No, I like Bernaise but I'm allergic to tarragon"


----------



## brainsausage

Customer: 'Where's the meat with my steak fries?'
Server: '?'
Customer: 'I thought they had steak inside them?'
Me: :beatinghead::shots:


----------



## ChefT

I have a few hamburgers listed on our casual restaurant's menu. The first one is a plain burger but lists the beef as "8 Ounces of Certified All Natural Angus Beef". The rest of the burgers are "specialty" burgers that just list the house made toppings. Like the "Greek Burger" with tomato-onion jam, feta cheese and cucumber slaw, or the "Mushroom-Swiss Burger" with balsamic roasted portobello and gruyere cheese, etc, etc. Stuff like that, you get the idea. Had a customer last month ask the server if the "specialty" burgers had meat in them since it wasnt written on the menu. Um, how did you live this long?


----------



## rami_m

brainsausage said:


> Customer: 'Where's the meat with my steak fries?'
> Server: '?'
> Customer: 'I thought they had steak inside them?'
> Me: :beatinghead::shots:



Maybe he thought steak with fries. At least that's what I tell myself. :smacks head:


----------



## slowtyper

We have this thing where you can add seared scallops to certain dishes. Loved this chit that said:

1 Cauli
Mod: add scallops
Mod: scallops on side, shellfish allergy

I mean I get it...they wnated to share it...but still hilarious chit.


----------



## Geo87

Little bit OT but does anyone else dislike sauce on the side orders? I mean what's the first thing your gong to do...just going to put it on there anyway aren't ya Lol. Or perhaps your unsure about my sauce skills And don't want to risk it on the plate if you don't like it...Or mabie you don't like my sauce distribution or quantitys. 
Either way,I know how much sauce you need not you ... I'll have you Know my sauces are damn nice  and the plate looks sh*t without sauce. You've ruined everything... 

Okay rant over... Don't take me too seriously if you like your sauce on the side But still I would like to understand the logic behind this choice?


----------



## Zwiefel

I only do this with salad dressing and wing sauce. For salads, it's about controlling how much dressing in each bite as well as how much total. For wings, it's about keeping them crisp. 

I'd guess you're talking more about fine dining though? Can't help there. 





Geo87 said:


> Little bit OT but does anyone else dislike sauce on the side orders? I mean what's the first thing your gong to do...just going to put it on there anyway aren't ya Lol. Or perhaps your unsure about my sauce skills And don't want to risk it on the plate if you don't like it...Or mabie you don't like my sauce distribution or quantitys.
> Either way,I know how much sauce you need not you ... I'll have you Know my sauces are damn nice  and the plate looks sh*t without sauce. You've ruined everything...
> 
> Okay rant over... Don't take me too seriously if you like your sauce on the side But still I would like to understand the logic behind this choice?


----------



## Erilyn75

Zwiefel said:


> I only do this with salad dressing and wing sauce. For salads, it's about controlling how much dressing in each bite as well as how much total. For wings, it's about keeping them crisp.
> 
> I'd guess you're talking more about fine dining though? Can't help there.




I do this too for the exact same reasons. 


The only two requests I make at a restaurant are a lettuce wrapped burger instead of with a bun and a veggie substitute if my dinner comes with a potato.


----------



## matt79

yeah sauce on the side is a good one
worked in an upscale asian restaurant in nyc where i would get requests for the green curry sauce on the side on a regular basis.
in line with the is there meat on the burger question i had a request for a buffalo mozzarella salad without the buffalo meat .i didnt know who to hit first the waitress or the customer.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Geo87 said:


> Little bit OT but does anyone else dislike sauce on the side orders? I mean what's the first thing your gong to do...just going to put it on there anyway aren't ya Lol. Or perhaps your unsure about my sauce skills And don't want to risk it on the plate if you don't like it...Or mabie you don't like my sauce distribution or quantitys.
> Either way,I know how much sauce you need not you ... I'll have you Know my sauces are damn nice  and the plate looks sh*t without sauce. You've ruined everything...
> 
> Okay rant over... Don't take me too seriously if you like your sauce on the side But still I would like to understand the logic behind this choice?



Yes. All of this.


----------



## Geo87

Zwiefel said:


> I only do this with salad dressing and wing sauce. For salads, it's about controlling how much dressing in each bite as well as how much total. For wings, it's about keeping them crisp.
> 
> I'd guess you're talking more about fine dining though? Can't help there.



I can completely understand a sauce on the side if it's a dipping sauce. But then that should be on the side anyway. But salad... I guess if the cook just squirts dressing on top it would be better to do it yourself. However personally I dress / season / toss / taste every single salad I make until it's perfect. So I feel someone wanting the dressing on the side perhaps just wants control/ doesn't trust me ;( . Either way I know how much dressing you need  I guess I can understand at lower end joints with less than adequate cooks but why ask for sauce/ dressing on side at a nice restaurant with good cooks who know exactly how to season / dress / sauce because they've done it for that dish one million times and they've got it perfect.


----------



## apicius9

Approaching one of my pet peeves: waiters with a 3' pepper mill asking me if I want pepper on my salad. I usually ask them 'If the salad needs pepper, why didn't the chef add it already?', usually confusing the waiters... I know, it's about the tips, but it annoys me.

Stefan


----------



## Geo87

On another note... a ticket came in on Saturday lunch with a mod of burnt onion on his burger. I got the server to clarify perhaps he wanted caramelised onion? No brown onion literally burnt until lt resembles cole, a completely disgusting lifeless Inedible pile of black crispy stuff that used to be an onion. And he loved it and said it was perfect. W T F ! Lol 
Server said he's seen this a few times b4... That was a first for me. Everyone kept wanting to toss the pan it was very hard to actually deliberately burn something and stop other guys from "rescuing" it lol


----------



## Craig

daveb said:


> How about: "Bearnaise without the tarragon" Hollandaise? "No, I like Bernaise but I'm allergic to tarragon"



Isn't Bearnaise normally made with shallots, peppercorns and vinegar instead of the lemon juice that's in Hollandaise? I mean I get that tarragon is the biggest difference, but it's not like Hollandaise + tarragon = Bearnaise, is it?


----------



## jbl

But normally it's a tarragon vinegar...


----------



## toddnmd

Personally, I find the amount of sauce, dressing, or black pepper to be more a matter of preference and/or taste, rather that a standard ideal that is perfect for everyone. I sometimes get salad dressing on the size so I can control how much I get. 

I knew a guy in college who put black pepper on almost everything. And not just a little, like literally at least 10 times what I might have put on. It's going in his mouth, so it's up to him.


----------



## Geo87

Alright... If Thomas Keller or some other well respected chef made you a salad would you tell him to put the dressing on the side or would you just trust that he has far better ability to dress a salad perfectly.

I understand personal preference... I guess sauce on side is just for people who want more control. My original question is answered  .... But I will still dislike it


----------



## ecchef

Geo, how often does a chef of Keller's stature dress salads? For example, a few years back I had an experience at Benoit Tokyo was was almost laughable. Pretty sure Ducasse wasn't cooking (or even in the Eastern hemisphere) that night! Once at Grammercy Tavern everything we ordered was _way_ over salted. Even the friggin dessert was salty. Again, I don't believe that Michael Anthony would let that happen on his watch. 
I don't have a problem with an SOS order, and I don't feel bad requesting it myself if I have reservations based on menu wording or server's description.

Now, BS allergy claims, requests to modify menu items to conform to some fad diet, steaks that come back because the mid rare has blood in it... that sh!t makes me crazy.


----------



## Geo87

Yeah I'm sure he would almost never dress salad . Was more of a hypothetical example... A very unrealistic one. I can completely understand if your at a restaurant your not so sure about. But a quality restaurant I'm sure 95 % of the time they dress / sauce pretty darn well. Id rather take the gamble. My main concern is that for me sometimes some dishes really need the sauce on the plate for various aesthetic reasons... Colour contrast etc and without it it looks unfinished which for me feels like I'm sending something out which isn't as good as I'd like it to be. Anyway thanks every1 for shedding some light on the thought behind this choice


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Geo87 said:


> I can completely understand a sauce on the side if it's a dipping sauce. But then that should be on the side anyway. But salad... I guess if the cook just squirts dressing on top it would be better to do it yourself. However personally I dress / season / toss / taste every single salad I make until it's perfect. So I feel someone wanting the dressing on the side perhaps just wants control/ doesn't trust me ;( . Either way I know how much dressing you need  I guess I can understand at lower end joints with less than adequate cooks but why ask for sauce/ dressing on side at a nice restaurant with good cooks who know exactly how to season / dress / sauce because they've done it for that dish one million times and they've got it perfect.





Geo, no doubt you dress appropriately but most go overboard with the dressing, especially on salads. Pisses me off when I order a salad at a decent place and the dressing is drizzled over the middle of the pile. I think most chefs would agree that the dressing should be poured down the sides of the bowl then tossed. Very few servers working for mainstream restaurants get this. Ok rant over


----------



## scotchef38

Jainism is a whole new world of frustration.Only had to deal with it a couple of times-never want to again.On a lighter note according to Wikipedia a Kangetarian is someone who follows a vegetarian diet and eats Kangaroo meat,and it was not April 1st when i read this.
I dont mind special requests as much anymore as the customer is paying and that what keeps you in a job and thats more important than a bruised ego.I do really dislike the fad diet customers,Coeliac seems to be the big one at the moment.The biggest issue for me is that the more customers you get with pseudo-allergies the less likely the Chefs are to take proper allergies seriously.However the worst is customers who turn up and dont tell you until they are ready to order that they have dietary requests and assume that you will be able to cater to them without any delays and provide them with an individually tailored menu.


----------



## mdkraus13

A few nights ago someone ordered a chicken soup with no chicken in it...


----------



## sachem allison

I had a 80 year old lady come into my kitchen and asked for me by name, she knew everything about me including my health issues. She said if anyone could do her request I could. I laughed. She asked me to make her a rare steak with a hot center and she was dead serious. I told her without hesitating that she came to the right place because, there weren't very many of us chefs who knew the secret to doing that any more. We fiddled in the kitchen and gave here a big show. Flames everywhere, sweaty brows and intense concentration later we presented here with a perfectly seared rare steak with a hot center. She ate it with a look of awe and rapture and deemed it perfect. She loved it so much she came back the next day and brought her friend and they ordered the same thing and left giggling like school girls. I don't think they will be back, she was telling me she wasn't long for this world anymore and just wanted to find someone who could do it for her before she went. I figured as much, we never told her the secret was to hit the Mic for 30 seconds after you mark it. She wouldn't have cared anyway, she just wanted her unicorn . RAre steak with a hot center, the best ridiculous request I ever got.


----------



## sachem allison

will except for that M&M and peanut butter sandwich for a 5 year girl.


----------



## ecchef

I'm gonna open a resturant called Natural Selection that features every known allergen on Earth in the food...and not tell anyone. Oh, what times we'll have!!!


----------



## Von blewitt

ecchef said:


> I'm gonna open a resturant called Natural Selection that features every known allergen on Earth in the food...and not tell anyone. Oh, what times we'll have!!!



Fugu fish cakes, made in the robotcoupe?


----------



## ecchef

Hell yeah!


----------



## panda

i fully support your idea!


----------



## sachem allison

I'm In!


----------



## brainsausage

I'm gonna start going to vegan and vegetarian restaurants and start complaining that there isn't any goddamn meat options on their menus.


----------



## jared08

brainsausage said:


> I'm gonna start going to vegan and vegetarian restaurants and start complaining that there isn't any goddamn meat options on their menus.


I've been wanting to do this for a long time. My old chef used to Joke he was going to take the entire staff out to one and do the same , just to prove a point.. sadly,(or not) there isn't one in my area.


----------



## panda

brainsausage said:


> I'm gonna start going to vegan and vegetarian restaurants and start complaining that there isn't any goddamn meat options on their menus.



Love this idea too!


----------



## Bigdaddyb

ecchef said:


> I'm gonna open a resturant called Natural Selection that features every known allergen on Earth in the food...and not tell anyone. Oh, what times we'll have!!!



I have a confession to make. I just stole this and made it into a FB status. 

It's one of the funniest things I've seen recently!!!

brianb


----------



## Scrap

The few odd requests I got working this summer included a family requesting a pizza consisting of a grilled tortilla shell and a mess of seasoned spinach, nothing else. they came back with family the next day and ordered about 3 of the same, only 1 with cheese. We also got a couple, 1 of which insisted of having everything gluten free (eventually requesting full lettuce leaves to use as a burger bun) and the other insisting upon fried, pecan breaded chicken instead of grilled pork with the glaze and apple/onion mix it was served with. One of my favorites though was a lady that came in at least once a week and ordered a salad with grilled instead of fried chicken for health reasons. still didn't object to drenching it in butter based buffalo sauce and blue cheese though.


----------



## apicius9




----------



## JohnnyChance

I am going to start only honoring allergy requests if the guest can produce a doctor's note or prescribed EpiPen.


----------



## daveb

Scrap said:


> . One of my favorites though was a lady that came in at least once a week and ordered a salad with grilled instead of fried chicken for health reasons. still didn't object to drenching it in butter based buffalo sauce and blue cheese though.



Hey now, back the truck up. When I'm looking for rabbit food this is among my favorite salads. Prefer the caesar, chicken grilled and don't forget the parm...


----------



## swarfrat




----------



## mhpr262

You know it's bad when comics related to the issue begin to crop up ...


----------



## Erilyn75

Scrap said:


> The few odd requests I got working this summer included a family requesting a pizza consisting of a grilled tortilla shell and a mess of seasoned spinach, nothing else. they came back with family the next day and ordered about 3 of the same, only 1 with cheese. We also got a couple, 1 of which insisted of having everything gluten free (eventually requesting full lettuce leaves to use as a burger bun) and the other insisting upon fried, pecan breaded chicken instead of grilled pork with the glaze and apple/onion mix it was served with. One of my favorites though was a lady that came in at least once a week and ordered a salad with grilled instead of fried chicken for health reasons. still didn't object to drenching it in butter based buffalo sauce and blue cheese though.




Being diabetic I have to eat sugar free and low carb. I always get lettuce wrapped burgers, always get grilled instead of breaded and don't skimp on the cheese or buffalo sauce, please! I know it sounds odd, like a double Big Mac with a diet coke kinda weird but my cholesterol has went from really really bad to normal. Not all of your diners are cuckoo for cocoa puffs lol.


----------



## Umberto

Lately my boss has been quite vocal when saying "What is this a f-in hospital." People eating in the dining room can hear it, wife comes in to yell at chef...priceless.


----------



## stevenStefano

Get old people coming in and wanting scampi but not too well done, so we microwave it for a few seconds and put it in the oven for 5 mins. They say it's amazing!


----------



## Gravy Power

Love thisNSFW

[video=youtube;TMZkukOB8Ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMZkukOB8Ig[/video]


----------



## Birdie

Few years ago when I was working at a sushi restaurant, a lady was allergic to fish. She request us to make her some veggie maki and demand use to wash/sanitize or not use the knife and cutting board on a Friday night while she is watching


----------



## Chef Doom

I once asked for a tuna fish sandwich...and to hold the mayonnaise. unish:


----------



## Umberto

Some old geezer wasn't satisfied with his minestrone soup...said it was too chunky, we pureed it for him and he was happy as a clam.


----------



## Boondocker

We get this a lot "No dairy, butter is okay"


huh?


----------



## Adirondack

Boondocker said:


> We get this a lot "No dairy, butter is okay"
> 
> 
> huh?



Butter can be OK for those who are lactose intolerant. 

As for tuna, no mayo, I hate mayo but realize it is a necessary evil in tuna and egg salad (if used sparingly). What I can't fathom is why so many places put extra mayo on the bread, which is why I ask for "tuna, no mayo".


----------



## Boondocker

Thats good to know, do you know why the butter does not cause any problems with lactose intolerance?


----------



## larrybard

Boondocker said:


> Thats good to know, do you know why the butter does not cause any problems with lactose intolerance?



Because a typical portion contains such a small amount of lactose compared, for example, to typical portions of other dairy products, e.g., a glass of milk.


----------



## Lizzardborn

Boondocker said:


> Thats good to know, do you know why the butter does not cause any problems with lactose intolerance?



The more you go up the fermentation chain the low the amount of lactose (type of sugar) in the products decreases. Lots of lactose in milk and real yogurt, less in cheese, even less in hard cheese. Butter is just the fat globules, some proteins and water.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

1 Tbsp butter: 0.01 grams lactose.

Clarified has zero lactose.


----------



## Ruso

Nice thread, makes one smile. 
On a side note, I did not even know one can order item that are not on the Menu! Gonna go do this all the time from now on  J/K. 

The only "weird" request I tend to make is when I order a full lobster which happens much less often then I would like unfortunately. I like it boiled, not steamed not broiled nor anything else. Just salted water boiled lobster - delicious.


----------



## TheOneHawk

I work in a camp where we feed ~1400 workers every day, for free. Last week we had a guy complain and ask for a manager because there was watermelon juice in the bottom of the watermelon insert (there's self serve fruit in a cold salad bar). Apparently that could kill someone. The next day he came up to the line and requested we slice him some fresh watermelon, mid service. Boss went into the back and grabbed 3 pieces of watermelon from a backup insert just to shut him up.


----------



## myemptymind

Guest where I work wanted a tortilla burrito, a burrito filled with torn tortillas.


----------



## CoqaVin

weirdest thing I have ever heard of


----------



## Geo87

myemptymind said:


> Guest where I work wanted a tortilla burrito, a burrito filled with torn tortillas.



Waw... If this thread has a prize that would win. That is damn weird!


----------



## erickso1

We have a grocery store nearby that has a cafe within it that is run by the grocery store. Their are no waiters (they use a pager system to let you know your order is done and ready at the front), and a pretty simple breakfast menu. There was a gentleman that went up the front not once, but twice, to have the people working up there toast bread he brought from home. Plated food ready to go was just stacking up as they accommodated him. Also overheard a lady telling the front server that she "can't drink your smoothie if you use frozen fruit, as it would be to cold for me to drink". She walked out empty handed.


----------

